# Daiwa Powermesh Spin !!!



## powerpauer (29. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Leute 

Ich brauche neue Spinrute zum Barschangel und c/o :m

Meine Köder kleine Spinner Blinker gro von 0 bis Max 3 - und kleine güfi-(twister max 8 gr jigkopf ) 

Nun stehen 2 modelle zu Auswahl die mich sehr interessieren 

1- Daiwa Powermesh 240 oder 270 Jigger Spinrute 5-25 wg 
2-Daiwa Powermesh 240 oder 270 leichte Spinrute 10-35 wg |kopfkrat

Rute soll nicht zu weich und nicht zu hart sein ich werde sagen mittlere Aktion auf jeden Fall keine schwabbelige Rute so etwas kann ich nicht Angel #q

Die Spinrute soll ja auch beiFang wie zB. Zander oder Hecht mitmachen,denke ich der blank von Powermesh ist kräftig genug 

Gewäser Hambugger Elbe und Kanäle wie zB. GOSSER ELBE: 

Erfahrung Bericht sind Herzlich willkommen-Also Spezi Angler eure Tipps und Erfahrung sind hier gefragt. #h

Gruß Powerpauer.


----------



## powerpauer (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Powermesh Spin !!!*

Hallo LEUTE 

Keine erfahrung mit eine Powermesh |kopfkrat , das glaubed ich euch nicht,brauche eure hilfe zum kauf ein paar tips aslo Bitte :l

Gruß Powerpauer.


----------



## Mühlkoppe (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Powermesh Spin !!!*

moin Powerpauer,

ich habe mir zu Weihnachten die Powermesh in 240 und 5-25 g Wg geschenkt. Und das ging so:
Ich bin, ohne auf irgendein Rutenmodell eingeschworen zu sein (na gut, es sollte eigentlich ne Shimano Rute werden, man hat ja schon soo viel Gutes davon gehört...), in einen Laden mit riesen Auswahl gegangen und habe sicher 30-40 Ruten in der Hand gehabt.Das am Ende eine Rute von Daiwa dabei herauskommt, hätte ich vorher nicht für möglich gehalten. Für mich die absolute Traumrute. Sowohl kleinste Spinner als auch ordentliche Wobbler lassen sich hervorragend führen. Ein ordentlicher Hecht aus dem Hauptstrom macht an dieser Rute ebensoviel Spaß, wie ein handlanger Barsch. Bis jetzt habe ich kein Problem mit diesem Stock, die Verarbeitung ist solide. Ich würde die Rute sofort wieder kaufen und was vor allem für den Geldbeutel ganz wichtig ist, ich verspüre auch nicht das Verlangen nach noch einer Rute um irgendein weiteres Segment abdecken zu können. |supergri

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## trixi-v-h (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Powermesh Spin !!!*

Schau mal hier, http://etackle.de/template/shopzeige.php?action=10357 , http://etackle.de/template/shopzeige.php?action=10031 sind zwar etwas teurer als Gerlinger dafür aber ohne Portokosten.


----------



## powerpauer (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Powermesh Spin !!!*

Hallo Leute 

Nun ich werde auf jeden Fall die Powermesh kaufen,das einzige was mich zu zeit beschäftigt welche Länge welche Wg; eine Powermesh in 270 Allrund mit 20-60 wg habe ich schon seit einige zeit-nur für barsch Angel und spinner bis max gr 3 ist sie einfach zu kräftig,gut habe schon damit Barsche rausgeholt und ja auch Spinner gr 2 wahr noch bei diesem Wg zu bemerken,abertrotzten muss hier eine leichtere Allrund rute - also ich denke die Jiger mit 5-25 wg trotz seine Wg ist steifer alz die Leichte variante mit 10-35 oder |uhoh:,kennt jemand die beide Modelle , hat schon jemand die beide verglichen :v

@ Mühlkoppe 

Welche Köder welche Wg hast schon mit deinem Jiger Powermesh getestet-Kannst bite die Aktion beschreiben,und wie sind die würf  eineschaften bei kleine Köder mit wenig Wg. 

Ich gruße euch Powerpauer. :vik:


----------



## trixi-v-h (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Powermesh Spin !!!*

Getestet habe ich die Jiggerspinn in 2,40m;3,00m die Leichte in 2,70m die Allround in 2,70m und die Kräftige in 2,70m. Mein ganz persönlicher Favorit ist die Leichte geworden wenn mit kleinen Ködern gefischt wird. Verwendet habe ich Mepps der Gr.2 und 3, kleine Wobbler von ca.8cm, kleine Gufis ca. 15gr. Das waren die besten Köder in Bezug auf werfen und führen. Grössere Köder habe ich auch dran gehabt wie 15cm Wobbler und grössere Blinker aber damit war die Rute beim führen nicht optimal und auch konnte man nicht mit voller Kraft auswerfen,zumindest hatte ich dabei Bedenken.Die Fänge auf die Leichte waren ein 87cm und 82cm Wels sowie kleine Hechte um die 60cm. Ergebnis keine Probleme mit der Rute,hat sehr gut die Fluchten gefedert,sodass die Fische kaum Schnur genommen haben.Zum testen hatte ich stets die gleiche Rolle mit gleicher Schnur genutzt.Rolle ein Billigteil von Okuma mit 120m/0,20mm Schnurfassung und die Schnur war eine Berkley Whiplash Crystal 0,14mm. Testort Zschopau und TS Kriebstein.Fazit: 1. Leichte Spinn 2,70m 2. Jiggerspinn 3,00m


----------



## powerpauer (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Powermesh Spin !!!*

Ok,

  Hallo  über die Leichte Spinrute hast du eine menge geschrieben,wie macht sich Jigger spin in vergleich zu Leichte spinn ich meine die Powermesh ,den der Jigger  interessiert mich am meisten |rolleyes

Gruß Power. :m


----------



## trixi-v-h (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Powermesh Spin !!!*

Die Jiggerspin sind fast identisch.Die 2,40m war mir persönlich zu klein. Mit der 3,00m konnte ich leider keine Fänge landen wo man die Eigenschaften der Rute im Drill beurteilen kann,dadurch der persönliche 2.Platz.Die Jiggerspin haben nach meiner Meinung Vorteile wenn man mit kleinen Jiggs fischt, da ich aber leider damit kein Geschick habe und mehr der Spinnerfreund bin konnte ich sie nicht so arbeiten lassen wofür sie konzipiert ist. Qualitativ ist die Powermesh Serie wirklich gut und mit einem sehr guten Preis/Leistungsverhältnis. Machst also nichts verkehrt damit. Wenn du aus der Chemnitzer Ecke kommst kannst du auch alle mal bei mir testen.


----------



## powerpauer (2. November 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Powermesh Spin !!!*

Hallo Leute 

Nun  ich wahr am Freitag bei angelshop,und habe in 240 die  beide modelle alo aleichte und jigger spin in der Hand gehabt,nun die Jigger ist ganz fein aber auf jeden Fall steifer alz die leichte mit mehr Wg,

bei der leichte ist aber der Blanke deutlich Stablila also mehr Blank und etwas größere Ruten ringe 

außerdem die leichte hat 1 Ring mehr , interessant

 ist das die leichte trotz mehr blank und mehr Wg  deutlich weicher in Aktion ist als die Jigger.

nun welche von beiden soll es sein kann mich immer noch nicht entscheiden |evil: mein gefühl sagt mir die Leichte soll ich nehmen,und ich denke für Spinner und Blinker vor allem bei werfen ist die Leichte denke ich ja auch besser |evil:

Gruß Powermesh.


----------



## prignitz_angler (2. November 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Powermesh Spin !!!*

daiwa Allround Spin 2,70m 20- 60 g ist die optimal für gufis ab 7cm bis 12 oder 15 cm ?

habe ja selber nen fred eröffnet  aber habe das hier gerade gesehen , das das hier behandelt wird..


----------



## powerpauer (2. November 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Powermesh Spin !!!*

Hallo Leute 

Eine Allround habe ich bereitz,und für kleine köder wie spinner und blinker in große 0-bis 3 ist sie einfach zu demesional , des halb suche ich edwas feines aber nicht zu fein also leichte oder Jiger  für spinner und blinker bis große 3 #t

Gruß Powermesh. :m


----------



## trixi-v-h (3. November 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Powermesh Spin !!!*

Mit den im letzten Post gemachten Angaben eindeutig die Leichte Powermesh.


----------



## powerpauer (3. November 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Powermesh Spin !!!*

Hallo 

Ja der Meinung bin ich auch,ich danke euch für eure Hilfe bei spinnrute Kauf -das schone teil habe ich heute bestellt hoffe bis Samstag ist sie da :vik: ein kleine Bericht werde ich natürlich schreiben , Danke euch,Hier in Anglerboard bin ich gerne finde ich diese Seite besser als andere Forum #6

Gruß Powermesh. |wavey:


----------



## Krüger82 (3. November 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Powermesh Spin !!!*

Wo hast du sie denn bestellt und was kostet dich der spaß????????Wenn ich das fragen darf??

Mfg


----------



## Luiz (14. November 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Powermesh Spin !!!*

Daiwa Steckrute Powermesh Allround-Spin 2,40m, WG 20-60 g, kennt wer diese rute? Wie lässt sich die aktion der rute beschreiben? Rute ist bretthart? Soll zum gufieren sein, jigs 14-25g.


----------



## powerpauer (14. November 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Powermesh Spin !!!*

Hallo 

Die Allrund ist in meine Augen ein Kompromiss,den zum leichtem spinangel ist sie zu Hart wiederum zum Güfi Angel ist sie zu Weich :m also wie alle AllroundRuten ist das kein teil die alles kann,aber solche Köder wie Blinker Spinner und wobbler meistert sie schon ganz gut nur als reine Güfi Rute für  kreftige fließgewässer  wie Zb Elbe ist sie leider zu weich #6

Gruß Powermesh. :k


----------



## Checco (14. November 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Powermesh Spin !!!*

Zum gufieren dann die 50-100 Gramm, ich finde die Rute auch nicht zu schwer, ich kann damit ohne Probleme den ganzen Tag angeln.
Schwere Wobbler gehen auch gut damit.


----------



## powerpauer (14. November 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Powermesh Spin !!!*

Hallo 

Richtig :vik:


----------



## Luiz (14. November 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Powermesh Spin !!!*

okidokeli, dann die 50-100, hatte se ja schon mal von dir in der hand.


----------



## Checco (14. November 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Powermesh Spin !!!*

Jo, machste nix mit verkehrt, ertappe mich so gar manchmal dabei das ich mit der Rute am Stillgewässer angel, dabei hab ich dafür andere Ruten.
Die Rute macht auch beim Drill ne gute Figur und im Notfall kannste damit Autos umdrehen


----------



## Manni1980 (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Daiwa Powermesh Spin !!!*



powerpauer schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Die Allrund ist in meine Augen ein Kompromiss,den zum leichtem spinangel ist sie zu Hart wiederum zum Güfi Angel ist sie zu Weich :m also wie alle AllroundRuten ist das kein teil die alles kann,aber solche Köder wie Blinker Spinner und wobbler meistert sie schon ganz gut nur als reine Güfi Rute für  kreftige fließgewässer  wie Zb Elbe ist sie leider zu weich #6
> 
> Gruß Powermesh. :k



Servus,

wollte das Thema nochmal hoch holen.

Ist die Allround den hart genug um kleinere Gufis von 8-10cm mit Köpfen von 7-14g in einem See gut zu führen?

Gruss

Manni


----------

